# Update



## pasturesnew (Sep 7, 2007)

I received an email from my Immigration Lawyer today. 

COE Application for Engineering Visa granted ! - yipeee. :clap2:

Submitted 16th Aug 2010
Granted 26th Aug 2010

Tip 1 : Clearly having the use of an Immigration Lawyer can "fast track" your COE Application, if your Employer is not funding this then I strongly suggest you dip into your pockets....

Tip 2 : Whilst not needed in my case, Immigration can in some instances request for certificates of employment, ie letters from previous Employers confirming what you did and for how long , when you leave an Employer I suggest that you ask for a certificate of Employment, an Employer is only obliged to retain your personal file for approx 7-10 years after you have left, therefore you may end up in a position of not being able to get such information if this period has elapsed...


----------

